# Lemond Victoire 2008 weight?



## DougInRaleigh (Apr 25, 2007)

Looking at getting an 08 Lemond Victoire or Madone 5.5. Does anyone know the weights of these bikes?

Seems like the Victoire doesnt have the option of a compact crankset. Anyone own or have pictures of the new Victoire?


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

My Madone 5.2 (08) 54 cm weighs in at 16 1/4 with Speedplays.


----------



## AJK (Nov 1, 2007)

My Madone 5.5 W/O pedals weighs just under 16 lbs


----------



## AJK (Nov 1, 2007)

54cm 5.5


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*....*

This may be of little help here, but I can tell you that my Tete de Course bare frame (57) weighs 882 grams and the frameset weighs 1442 grams (frame, fork & headset). The completed build up includes Record and a My-Build wheelset that comes in at 15.8 lbs. Obviously, it would not be fair to compare complete bike data due to the build up....


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a 08 Tete built up with full Dura-ace and other similar parts as the Vic. and my bike w/pedals cages and computer weighs 15.86 lbs in a size 55cm. The Vic frame is the same as the Tete so in a 55cm it should at or close to 850 grams a 59 weighs 907.


----------



## DougInRaleigh (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks for the response.......15.86 lbs. with pedals, cages , and computer sounds great to me for the price. 

I am leaning towards the Victoire based on the components and frame geometry but have not ridden either of them........

Does anyone have any riding impressions compared to the new Madone?


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

DougInRaleigh said:


> thanks for the response.......15.86 lbs. with pedals, cages , and computer sounds great to me for the price.
> 
> I am leaning towards the Victoire based on the components and frame geometry but have not ridden either of them........
> 
> Does anyone have any riding impressions compared to the new Madone?


I have not been on the Madone, however the geometry for the Performance fit is very similar to the Lemond. Whereas the Pro fit Madone has a headtube that is 30mm shorter.


----------



## DougInRaleigh (Apr 25, 2007)

*16 lbs.*

cyclingnews.com did a review of the 2007 Lemond Victoire and placed the weight without pedals at an even 16lbs. That is apparently based on the reviewers 61 cm frame bike. The 2007 frame seems to NOT be the Triomphe Ultimate frame with comes on the 2008.

Seems like the bottom line is the new 2008 is south of 16 lbs. without pedals compared to the review and what is being said here. 

I think probably the best thing for me to do is get the 55cm Tete de Course frame/fork and build it out with Dura-Ace/ Bontrager components. Dura-Ace does not seem like they have compact crank which I want, and the Victoire seat, stem,and tires, and handlebars probably won't work for me. Silly as it sounds I the metallic red/ black paint of the VIc doesn't appeal to me. I really like the black paint scheme on the Tete.

Anyone have any thoughts or comments on building a bike from scratch? I've always heard its more expensive than buying a complete bike.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

I have built up 2 mountain bikes and 2 road bikes from scratch. If you know exactly the parts that you are after and are willing to shop the internet ( Ebay ect...) you will be in the same ballpark and you can get exactly the parts you want. 
Tete Frameset at LBS......... 3000
Dura-ace groupset on Ebay....820
Thomson seatpost/stem........160
Bonty X-Lite bars Ebay..........160
Cables...................................40
Bonty X-Lite saddle Ebay.........70
Griptape.................................25
Bonty-Xlite Wheels Ebay........500
Tires.......................................85
Tubes.....................................10

Total....................................4870
MSRP on LeMond Vic...........5280

Just remember that it may cost as much as 200 dollars to have the bike put together. Building a bike from the frame up is fun and you can learn a lot about all the different components. I built up my Tete from the frame and I am glad that I did, because it has some really great parts on it and it is a more personal bike. Just do not make the mistake of buying you group components ( derailleurs shifters, brakes, cassette) piecemeal, it will cost much more.


----------



## DougInRaleigh (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks for the info...it has helped me decide the direction for my next bike..seems like we might have a similar ride when all is said and done.....i've been investing on some high end components (seat,pedals, etc.) recently bought that will be coming off my current bike.......so there won't be any wasted funds..........Lemond seems like they might need a "Project One" type program but maybe that is not their style.......


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

I have been very happy with my build, and with a couple of upgrades the weight is around 15.5. I have a pic on my public profile if you click on my user name. The stock Tete is very nice but I prefer DA over Sram and I would rather go the Thomson/FSA/Fizik route over the Bontrager stuff. Although those Aeolus 5.0s look tight. Shoot me a photo when you get it done.


----------

